# Info Needed...Best Motor kit for a Bicycle



## izee2 (Jan 13, 2016)

What is the best complete kit available to motorize a bike? Ive seen a bunch advertised but I have Nooooo idea where to start. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks
Tom


----------



## richtrix (Jan 20, 2016)

If you want a dependable easy to install engine kit I recommend one of the Golden Eagle engine kits >>> http://www.bikeengines.com


----------



## bricycle (Jan 20, 2016)

any that I'm selling.......lol.


----------



## El Hefe Grande (Mar 17, 2016)

Can you give some details about the "Look" your after and what frame your working with...


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Mar 18, 2016)

When I got my first kit a few years ago I purchased this kit and I haven't had anything to complain about. Just upgraded spark plug and made a few other upgrades. https://bicyclemotorworks.com/product/standard-black-6680cc-bike-engine-kit/ 
Hope this helps.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 18, 2016)

Buy (antique) American.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Mar 18, 2016)

bricycle said:


> Buy (antique) American.



This is true! If you were going for a new chinese made kit I still recommend the one above but, if you were going old school definitely an H or J model whizzer!


----------



## racie35 (Mar 18, 2016)

There's really nothing you can buy American unless you wanna pay collector prices for old H, and J engines no one wants for whatever reason. Good running restored ones command a hefty price and then there's the rest of the parts needed. 
 You'll almost hafta buy a China kit and deal with its shortcomings. Some people have success with upgrades and are used to fiddling with em to make them acceptable.
 You could also keep an eye on Craigslist for the newer edition Whizzer.  98-2008 models and get everything at once. They pop up on there cheap sometimes.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Mar 18, 2016)

No matter what you buy it will need work. The newer whizzer's may be able to be picked up cheap but they tend to have their fair share of problems too. Whatever you plan on buying plan on tinkering with it.


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 19, 2016)

It seems to me that, if  them Chinese and 3rd world counties can keep those cheap motors running then so can you. [grin] regardless I think of the biggest problems here is failure to do a proper break in.. Can't remember how much time but it seems like 10 hours was recommended, slow and easy break-in then change the oil, and re-tighten every nut and bolt ya can get too, er something like that. Yet how in the heck do ya get peps to do a break-in for the recommended period?  I'd bought one of those 2 wheel China motorized skateboard like scooters for my son in 1998 or so, but apparently, it wasn't dangerous enough, he was embarrassed to ride it and never put more than an hour on it.. He preferred trying to break his neck on a regular skateboard. Go figure? At least I got $200 of my $250-300 back in a yard sale 5-6 years later.


----------



## mason_man (Mar 19, 2016)

Sounds like you got it handled Jeff54. Two-stroke /Four-stroke kit,it's really something with what can be done to the little motor. 

Ray


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 19, 2016)

Go electric!  I've been running a Wilderness Energy/Aotema hub motor for years.  Lithium iron phosphate batteries  last for a very long time and are non toxic and non-explosive.  I keep plotting an old-timey looking bike with a mid-drive as a final resting place for an orphaned ladies chainless.  If you really like the noise and the stink.  The ChiCom engines seem to work fine if (as mentioned before) you break them in carefully, and also sit down and wrap your brain around the pretty simple electronics they use.  Minor electrical faults and fried components seem like a common cause of failure.


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 19, 2016)

mason_man said:


> Sounds like you got it handled Jeff54. Two-stroke /Four-stroke kit,it's really something with what can be done to the little motor.
> 
> Ray





Yeah but no, *HE  *had it 'handled' all along.  Click the link to see an instragram video he, they, Tony Hawk's birdhouse team posted last week, you'll love the very first few seconds, guaranteed: [wink] https://www.instagram.com/p/BCzDCr6R5Wz/

dumb video doesn't have access to embed it.


----------



## mason_man (Mar 19, 2016)

I hate it when it does that. I don't know much about Tony Hawk, but my grandkids do. Pretty Rad,and stuff like that. 

Ray


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 19, 2016)

mason_man said:


> I hate it when it does that. I don't know much about Tony Hawk, but my grandkids do. Pretty Rad,and stuff like that. Ray



No worries if it wasn't fer me boy, nor would I. And take it up another level I couldn't give ya one single name of a famous surfer ever, if it killed me. [wait, what's that big old Hawaiian native surfer from way back? yeah, him, duke something or other, make that 1/2 a name, [grin]] Albeit, @ 47 years old now,  Tony's the  most famous and richest of them all. word has it he's even got his own leer jet, geez. Plus, I'm constantly amazed when me boy tells me about all the millionaire Sk8boarders out there. disclaimer, he ain't one. [sigh]


----------



## Goldenrod (Apr 9, 2016)

I am an antique Whizzer boy so I am slightly amused that so much time and effort is put into making a handmade bike and then placing a Chinese grenade-size engine on it.  Whizzers went across the country in 1947 and 1948.  The new Whizzers might make it to the county line and the Chinese fist size engines might not make it to the edge of town.  If it is just for show then build what you can afford but I would get a second job to buy a ride that rumbles rather than whines.


----------



## mason_man (Apr 9, 2016)

A WC-1 motor,  cross country back in 2003,check out this guys journey.
http://motoredbikes.com/threads/across-america-frisco-to-reno.4291/

Ray


----------

